

Translate a nucleotide (DNA/RNA) sequence to a protein sequence - e0m
http://web.expasy.org/translate/

======
e0m
The title of the post is supposed to be:
CGCATTCCGTTTCGCGAAGATAGCGCGAACGGCGAACGC

It got changed.
[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=CGCATTCCGTTTCGCGAAGATAG...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=CGCATTCCGTTTCGCGAAGATAGCGCGAACGGCGAACGC)

------
kens
Why is this here? Holley, Khorana, and Nirenberg got the Nobel Prize for
figuring out the genetic code in 1968 so this isn't a new result. And I don't
see anything technically interesting about the implementation of this web
page. (Not trying to be snarky, just puzzled.) If this page gave the 3-D
_structure_ of the protein, that would be cool.

Edit: if you don't understand the genetic code and DNA, you really should
learn a bit about it since it will help you understand a whole lot of tech
things. See
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genetic_code](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genetic_code)

------
e0m
I re-posted this at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6769875](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6769875)

CGCATTCCGTTTCGCGAAGATAGCGCGAACGGCGAACGC

It links directly to the Wolfram Alpha sequence, which more quickly
illustrates what's hidden in this sequence.

------
fogonthedowns
These have existed for 13 years on the web or as long as I can remember. This
is not very interesting.

------
nzukoski
If someone knows how this works, I'd love an explanation of it.

~~~
davecap1
It's relatively simple actually. It just what's called a "codon map" to map
"codons" (3 letter sequences) to amino acids (the building blocks of
proteins), just as ribosomes do in cells. Here's a codon map for example:
[http://patentimages.storage.googleapis.com/WO2000052183A1/im...](http://patentimages.storage.googleapis.com/WO2000052183A1/imgf000059_0001.png)

~~~
wuschel
I agree: A bit more background information would be good. But I confess I am
interested.

I fooled around a bit with a nucleotide sequence of Homo sapiens mRNA for
prepro cortistatin like peptide, complete cds.|len=368, as taken from
[http://www.genomatix.de/online_help/help/sequence_formats.ht...](http://www.genomatix.de/online_help/help/sequence_formats.html)

ACAAGATGCCATTGTCCCCCGGCCTCCTGCTGCTGCTGCTCTCCGGGGCCACGGCCACCGCTGCCCTGCC
CCTGGAGGGTGGCCCCACCGGCCGAGACAGCGAGCATATGCAGGAAGCGGCAGGAATAAGGAAAAGCAGC
CTCCTGACTTTCCTCGCTTGGTGGTTTGAGTGGACCTCCCAGGCCAGTGCCGGGCCCCTCATAGGAGAGG
AAGCTCGGGAGGTGGCCAGGCGGCAGGAAGGCGCACCCCCCCAGCAATCCGCGCGCCGGGACAGAATGCC
CTGCAGGAACTTCTTCTGGAAGACCTTCTCCTCCTGCAAATAAAACCTCACCCATGAATGCTCACGCAAG
TTTAATTACAGACCTGAA

After some (random) clicking on some nucleotide spots this sequence got me
this, assuming that the "standard" genetic code handles homo sapiens mRNA:

ID VIRT5672 Unreviewed; 66 AA. AC VIRT5672; DE Translation of nucleotide
sequence generated on ExPASy DE on 20-Nov-2013 by 87.150.48.254. CC -!- This
virtual protein sequence will automatically be deleted CC from the server
after a few days. DR SWISS-2DPAGE; VIRT5672; VIRTUAL. SQ SEQUENCE 66 AA;
6E48167C288239C3 CRC64. GARHWPGRST QTTKRGKSGG CFSLFLPLPA YARCLGRWGH PPGAGQRWPW
PRRAAAAGGR GTMASC //

Sequence in FASTA format

>VIRT5672 GARHWPGRSTQTTKRGKSGGCFSLFLPLPAYARCLGRWGHPPGAGQRWPWPRRAAAAGGR GTMASC

What (concrete) applications does it have except being a theoretical
transcoder?

~~~
sp332
Does IUPAC use 'T' to stand for uracil in RNA? I always used 'U'.

------
e0m
It spells out RIP FRED SANGER

------
shaohua
WHy is this here?

